# anyone have genital herpes?



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

I got rid of mine about 3 years ago,but 2 days ago I found a new bump...so I made a call to my doctor for an appointment.I was wondering,do you think until then it would help if I put some vagasil down there?..isn't it an anti fungal cream?or could I use the cram that comes with Monistat?I know it won't cure it,but I don't want it to spread,such a pain.


----------



## KariGaglione (Aug 13, 2003)

I've never had them, but I don't know if those creams would work. Herpes...either cold sores or vaginal is viral while the creams you speak of are antifungal. I don't know that they would do anything to keep them from spreading. Certain things work for cold sores, and perhaps may work for genital herpes as well. L-Lysine can stop a coldsore breakout in its tracks as can highe doses of vitamin C. I don't know if that would help but perhaps it is worth a try. Perhaps look for herbs that may be used to soothe or that have antiviral properties.


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

if it's herpes, you're never 'rid' of it. it's a virus.. you can take meds to supress outbreaks though.. you might look for coldsore creams ..but a doctor would have something better i'm sure! tea tree oil i've heard is good for it, but you need to dilute it and not apply full strength..


----------

